# Stoner's Quick Guide to Eating Fast When Your Stoned!



## k-town (Apr 30, 2007)

What's up up ROLLITUP,

Well I had a thought that maybe we can have something that shows peoples recipe's that they use when they are high and would like to eat something rather on the quick side.

You know first tell you what materials you will need pans, bowls, forks, spoons, skillets, etc. then tell you what ingredients you will need ( food ) then tell you how to put it all together.

THESE RECIPES SHOULD ALSO HAVE A PICTURE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE

Because I know when I'm high I always eat and I always wished there was something on the site to help me with recipes since I'm a young man and don't know too much about cooking other than the recipes that I already know, which isn't all that much. ( maybe 10 recipes ) 



Well let that MARINATE ( LOL get it you know because were talking about food, awwww... I know wasn't that funny ) over and let me know what you think.

Peace
K-town


----------



## entropic (May 1, 2007)

I am an excellent cook and if there is any recipe you really want I can probably write a how-to on making it. Cooking isn't nearly as hard as most make it out to be, just requires attention to detail.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 1, 2007)

This would be the spot for that:
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/


----------



## mogie (May 1, 2007)

Pop some popcorn. Then break up a couple of chocolate candy bars. Place in the microwave for about 25 seconds. If you don't want to deal with the mess you can put it in the fridge for about an hour.


----------



## k-town (May 1, 2007)

alright thanks ROllitup and that sounds kinda good mogie, might try that next time I watch a movie

peace
k-town


----------



## cali-high (May 1, 2007)

what about hot sauce on pop corn?


----------



## k-town (May 1, 2007)

I've had hot sauce on popcorn numerous times ( It's delicious but you GOT to be in the MOOD for it )

I just got done throwing a Betty Crocker Super Moist Hershey's Dutch Cocoa German Chocolate cake in the oven and now I am in the process of eating the cake mix ( I always leve a little more cake mix than I am really suppose to but I love eating it while waiting on the cake )

The only problem is I don't have any frosting except for lemon frosting but fuck it I don't like that much frosting anyway. But yeah German Chocolate Cake is my favorite and those who have not tryed but do like chocolate I highly suggest it ( the best )

Damn I got the munchies!

Peace
K-town


----------



## kindprincess (May 11, 2007)

eggs benedict is killer after a wake and bake, frosted flakes make great munchies... and so do those little sour gummy bears...omg, lol


----------



## Zekedogg (May 11, 2007)

My all time favorite is having the munchies so bad that I could literally not wait for my grubb to heat up so I would just eat it half cooked. I did this with frozen pizzas, burritos, hotpockets, etc.....


----------

